# Fortis prices



## bluestormz (Sep 22, 2011)

Does anyone else here feel they price their watches too high?


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Nope, I have owned a lot of different brands, I will always have a Fortis, Its a bargin for the quality and wrist presence you get.


----------



## Turnaround (Jun 30, 2008)

Yes. I could get a watch with the same movement, same features for a 3rd of the price. 

They are nice looking though. A bit smaller and they would suit my taste nicely.


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

I guess I should clairify that I am referring to the secondary market prices, not the retail prices, all retail prices are too much.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

No. I find their prices are fair compared to comparable brands, either new or used (especially). The value proposition has decreased in recent years, however, due to their aggressive price increases. I also own Omega and they have also been increasing prices rapidly, too.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The decreasing Dollar and increasing Swiss Franc coupled with higher Gold and oil prices, would have a lot to
say about that.


Gopher said:


> No. I find their prices are fair compared to comparable brands, either new or used (especially). The value proposition has decreased in recent years, however, due to their aggressive price increases. I also own Omega and they have also been increasing prices rapidly, too.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I am fortunate to have two great Fortis watches, a B-42 GMT and a Spacematic GMT. I bought both used and they were LNIB. As far as I'm concerned buying pristine used watches is the only way to go regardless of brand. Watches depreciate! I like to buy from a fellow WIS here on the WUS sales forum. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

To me, Fortis is priced really well. Bell & Ross on the other hand is WAYYYY over priced. If anything, I think Fortis deserves much more attention.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Great watches and photos, Bill! I agree with you, but have been fortunate to pick up three new Fortis models (Flieger Chrono, Pilot Pro Day/Date, Marinemaster Day/Date) at deep discounts over the past four years prior to several of the latest price increases.


----------



## Gopher (Dec 27, 2007)

Good points, Watchbreath. The mechanical watch industry overall has experienced a bit of a renaissance of late, too. Not long ago, the industry was stagnant due to the rise of quartz but then mechanicals took off again (not sure why) and with the greater interest/demand, prices have risen.

I posit that the Web and more specifically watch forums like WUS have driven much of the resurgence for mechanical watches. This forum helped me get back into the game four years ago (I had only two vintage mechanicals then, six now).


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Gopher said:


> Great watches and photos, Bill! I agree with you, but have been fortunate to pick up three new Fortis models (Flieger Chrono, Pilot Pro Day/Date, Marinemaster Day/Date) at deep discounts over the past four years prior to several of the latest price increases.


Gopher, please post some photos of your Fortis watches. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I tried to wash my pair of Fortis watches in the clothes washer. Do you think the spin cycle did any damage? :-d Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I got my "used" Mars 500 for half retail price. Used is a loose term, the guy bought it as a collection thing and probably tried it on once, it was pristine!

So based on my one transaction, they are a bargain :-d


----------



## Chacend (Nov 18, 2011)

Where do you guys find the list prices to compare? I just got my first Fortis, a B-42 Diver GMT, the white faced one with the blued hands. I have seen this one on Amazon at $2975 and listed on Princeton watches, authorized AD with a list price of $2500. I got paid the equivalent of around $1100 from an AD here in Denmark, granted that was on sale but I think overall they are a heck of a deal.


----------



## El Gato (Nov 24, 2013)

Anyone paying MSRP for a Fortis is making a mistake as they can always be had for discounts if you are patient. Wait and look for good deals on used ones that are in great shape, or cruise the web for sale prices 20-40% below MSRP for a new/unworn watch with warrantee. Amazon carry a lot of Fortis watches and they are often put up at great prices. When you look at the design and engineering and attention to detail with Fortis, I think its well worth the money. They have been around for 100 years and have a very good reputation. Not well known in the US. I compare somewhat to Oris who are similarly priced and also good quality swiss made watches.


----------



## sjaakb (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm sure they go with what the market will bear, or so they "hope".
Have to admit I sold a Marine Master Chrono that I purchased new. When looking up prices and possibly pulling the triggers for another one I felt it to be not worth it.


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

sjaakb said:


> I'm sure they go with what the market will bear, or so they "hope".


Very true and I think (hope, assume) that Fortis has researched the market(s) prior to setting retail prices. Based on my limited personal experience, though, I'd say current prices are too high: 15 years ago, I have bought 2 Fliegers as Christmas gifts for me and my wife. MSRP for the "same" models today is roughly 4x the '98 price. For reference: MSRP for the (my) Speedmaster Professional has about doubled over the same period. That said, everything is relative and one could argue that today's Fortis prices are just right and that they were being sold too cheaply in years past.

RonB

PS - 2 years ago, I came very close to buying a B42 Chronograph from the above mentioned Danish AD. Pricing was excellent, yet it was not possible to insure the watch during transit, so I chickened out


----------



## PJR (Apr 25, 2012)

They are too high in North America but more reasonable in Eastern Europe. Throw in a VAT refund and import exemptions and a Fortis can be owned for 1/3rd to 1/2 less. 

But first you have to go the Eastern Europe. It helps if someone else is paying.


----------

